# Excel



## Bonopop (29 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir
Je suis un peu novice sur iPad, ma question est de savoir comment récupérer un fichier Excel de PC à I’ipad. En fait j’envoi Par mail mon fichier et qu’en j’essai De télécharger sur l’ipad ,????? Impossible de savoir où il va. Et si je l’ouvre directement impossible de travailler dessus. 
Donc merci de me dire comment faire. 
Un grand merci à tous.


----------



## Chris K (29 Avril 2018)

Bonsoir,

Avec quel logiciel installé sur ton iPad comptes tu travailler sur ton fichier Excel ?


----------



## Bonopop (29 Avril 2018)

Chris K a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Avec quel logiciel installé sur ton iPad comptes tu travailler sur ton fichier Excel ?



Bonsoir 
A, déjà peut-être un élément de réponse. J’ai aucun logiciel installé, j’ai Juste un abonnement à office et je peux travailler avec si je commence mon boulot sur iPad mais pas si j’essaye  De le récupérer par mail venant d’un PC du travail. 

Merci de m’en dire plus, est-ce que je dois installer quelque chose pour rendre compatible mes dossiers ?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Avril 2018)

Si tu as un abonnement à office, le mieux est d'utiliser le cloud de microsoft (one drive).
Excel doit pouvoir aller chercher dessus ton fichier.


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2018)

Il faudrait commencer par installer Excel sur l'iPad...


----------



## Bonopop (30 Avril 2018)

ecatomb a dit:


> Si tu as un abonnement à office, le mieux est d'utiliser le cloud de microsoft (one drive).
> Excel doit pouvoir aller chercher dessus ton fichier.



Oui merci j’ai compris que je pouvais récupérer les fichiers sur one drive. Je les télécharge dessus et après je peux les récupérer. 
Mais y a t il un volume max à ne pas dépasser car je n’y arrive pas avec un dossier de 34MO ? Et si oui comment faites vous pour des dossiers de ce volume ?
Merci à tous


----------



## Bonopop (30 Avril 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faudrait commencer par installer Excel sur l'iPad...



Je l’ai fait, j’ai l’abonnement et j’ai installé tout office sur l’ipad  
Merci


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2018)

Un fichier Excel de 34 Mo?
Ça me semble énorme...

Sinon, attention au fait qu'Excel sur iPad, ne gère pas les macros, et il m'est arrivé 2 ou 3 fois (ce n'est pas systématique), qu'un fichier Excel ouvert sur l'iPad se retrouve ensuite nettoyé de toutes ses macros, une fois reenregistré automatiquement par l'iPad...


----------



## USB09 (1 Mai 2018)

r e m y a dit:


> Un fichier Excel de 34 Mo?
> Ça me semble énorme...
> 
> ..



Tu m’étonnes [emoji15]

A noter que tout fichier EXCEL peut être lu à partir de l’application officielle d’Apple (gratuite) NUMBERS disponible dans l’appstore.


----------



## r e m y (1 Mai 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Tu m’étonnes [emoji15]
> 
> A noter que tout fichier EXCEL peut être lu à partir de l’application officielle d’Apple (gratuite) NUMBERS disponible dans l’appstore.



C'est partiellement vrai... un fichier Excel simple, ok. Par contre, Numbers ne connaît pas les tableaux croisés dynamiques, par exemple. 
Et puis si tu dois bosser sur le fichier, il vaut quand même mieux le faire directement avec Excel (d'autant qu'il est gratuit sur iPad sauf sur l'iPad pro)


----------



## USB09 (3 Mai 2018)

Ça dépend si tu as un avantage, auquel cas c’est toujours ton document derrière un écran.


----------



## r e m y (3 Mai 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Ça dépend si tu as un avantage, auquel cas c’est toujours ton document derrière un écran.



?? Pas compris....


----------



## USB09 (3 Mai 2018)

Tout dépend des fonctionnalités que l’on a besoin. Je dis car le plus souvent les gens ont tendance à utiliser Excel avec une calculatrice.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mai 2018)

Excel avec une calculatrice   ? Mais c'est la base d'un tableur de faire des calcules automatiques. C'est sur que les gens qui ont une calculette à côté ne savent pas servir de leurs outils. Difficile de conseiller des personnes aussi en retard, il faut commencer par une formation avant tout.


----------

